# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  How does the criminal justice system work?

## هيثم الفقى

It is useful to think of the criminal justice system as being made up of three main components:
Law enforcement: the police 
Courts/adjudication: after arrest, the defendant is charged and brought into the court system to have his or her case heard 
Corrections: if a defendant is convicted, he or she may go into the corrections system--jail or prison
from

----------

